# AFX breakin



## riclis28 (Mar 20, 2015)

Read someplace about breaking in the motors for the cars. Is this true and what is the procedure involved? Haven't had AFX/ HO cars for 35 years. Want to relearn about things. Any help would be appreciated. Bought the new AFX Super International Race set. Found some of my old magna traction cars so I will have a diverse assortment of cars to practice with. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the set have the new Mega G+ cars with can style motors? With any car that has an inline motor it does not hurt to break in the motor on the bench at 6 volts for 15-30 minutes before you put the car on the track. Dust from the brushes can get caught in the commutator slots and cause a short, it is best to flush the commutator with spray contact cleaner and oil the bearings before you run the car on the track.


----------



## riclis28 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes it has the mega g+ cars. Got the track up and running today. Set on beginners mode to try track out after breaking in the motors. The cars stick to the track like glue. Got to work on my od style cars they don't seem to want to run after being idol for so many years. Need a good cleaning and some tlc. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

While cleaning your old AFX's, check your springs to see if they've been compressed. Also, take out your magnets and attach the to your Mega G cars. You'll be giving them a psuedo-zapping to restore them.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Magnatraction Quick upgrade*

Better magnets like some AW xtraction
Mean grean armature top plate

I have some non magnetic tweezers
clean polish de oil
put together without middle gear
test with battery 

test on track


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have tried using neodymium magnets to zap ceramic magnets with no luck. I do have a magnetometer to check my magnets.
Mean Green armatures are about 6 ohms and should be more powerful than the 15+ ohm armatures used in most Magnatraction car. Some early Magnatraction cars did have Mean Green armatures, however those arms vary greatly in performance from about the same as a 15 ohm arm to so powerful that the car might be difficult to drive, at least in an A/FX chassis.


----------

